
Kadira is Shutting Down - jonbaer
https://voice.kadira.io/kadira-shutting-down-7d35994db85d#.8lx7nidtt
======
alexgaribay
It's sad to see Arunoda shut down Kadira. Kadira was an inspiration to me when
I was learning Meteor two years ago. However, the JS ecosystem was highly in
flux and React was starting to emerge. Meteor was plagued (mainly by
subscribing to Mongos OP log) by performance issues once you reached a
relatively small amount of concurrent users. It feels like people are moving
on from Meteor, if they haven't already, to more performant stacks. With that
said, I wish Arunoda the best of luck in his next venture.

------
extrapickles
Kadiras pricing was completely incompatible with the Meteor app I work on as
per host pricing is hard to swallow when you only have a dozen or two users on
each host (eg: Kidara would have cost us ~$1/end user/month). Per host pricing
is nice when you have hundreds/thousands of users per host.

Our software gets installed at each customer site/ship at sea due to high
frequency of internet outages or wide variations in bandwidth (ships at sea
have very limited connections). While each customer might have hundreds of
users, it ends up to be a dozen or two users per host. This is also why Meteor
is a good fit as performance doesn't really matter when the software only sees
a dozen users per host.

While they only billed per nominal host (its approx: host hours/hours in
month) so corner cases are easy, we still have a ridiculous users per host
ratio due to the nature of our app. I'm a big fan of services that have an
option to charge per GB of telemetry as it can cover use cases like ours
without much fuss.

Its still sad to see them go though, and its nice to see them softly shutdown
rather than the typical "we are pulling the plug tomorrow".

~~~
ec109685
Did you try to negotiate with them given your use case is pretty unique (but
cool!)

------
superplussed
I'm surprised that Meteor itself wouldn't have jumped in to at least acquihire
the team, so that face is saved all around. Losing one of the most prominent
fixtures in the Meteor ecosystem doesn't seem to bode well for Meteor's long
term prospects. And I say that as someone that has been a fan of the project,
and in the past was a heavy user.

------
M4v3R
While I'm not happy, as a Kadira user, to see them go, it's really refreshing
to see a startup fold in such a graceful way, much more graceful than even big
companies ever do with their projects (I'm looking at you, Google). They not
only did provide a clear timeline of events thats not immediate (2 months is
plenty of time to prepare), they are also going to release a self-hosted
solution and a way to migrate all data for existing clients.

~~~
jimmywanger
> I'm looking at you, Google

What project that users pay for has Google deprecated/discontinued without a
long advance warning?

------
nerdwaller
So far the comments are about the folding company (probably to be expected
given the title), however for those of us not plugged into the meteor
ecosystem - does this reflect at all on the general meteor ecosystem? Plugging
into Mongo (among other "issues" I felt I saw) I mostly stayed away, but
haven't kept good tags on.

------
galfarragem
Meteor 'sailors' are jumping ship.

